# Exhaust ideas



## Duffman (Aug 7, 2010)

I just bought an 05 GTO with 6k miles. I'm looking to start making some bolt on mods starting with the exhaust. I've heard the SLP headers and cat-back and cheaply made and sound too high pitched, so I'm just trying to inquire and see what the most popular set-ups are.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kooks, Stainless Works, SLP and Dynatech LTs all come to mind. Kooks are considered to be marginally the best and I have the SLPs and don't know what you're talking about with the high pitched comment. IMHO a cat-back on your LS2 is a waste of money until you're into huge HP. Your money would be a lot better spent on other go-fast parts. In cars it is the sum of the right parts that give you HP. If you're just in it for the sound then it's a subjective thing.


----------

